# osha violation



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

i was watching this video. I thought it was pretty funny.


http://www.nba.com/video/channels/playoffs/2012/06/18/20120618_gametime_on_lebron.nba


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Um.......no hard hat? 

(If you're thinking of the latter rung rule-it doesn't apply because those type ladders do not have the warning to not stand above X rung........)

I could be wrong..... I think those are considered almost like scaffolding.....

Still, either way, NOT a good idea....at all. It would have been somewhat comical to watch him fall on Shaq and Barkley's big bald heads.....


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

im pretty sure you still can't stand on the tippy top. I was just waiting for them to be talking and him come crashing down


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

> 1926.1053(b)(13)
> 
> The top or top step of a stepladder shall not be used as a step.


I think you would have a hard time arguing that when used in that configuration it is not a step ladder.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think you would have a hard time arguing that when used in that configuration it is not a step ladder.


Oh, see.....I was wrong. Good find sir! 

Yepo! Certainly an OSHA violation. And just dumb. I HATE those  ladders. I'd rather spend the time to get the 12' A-Frame from the shop than use that POS.


----------



## safetysupervisor (Jun 13, 2012)

This is not a good practice of violating OSHA norms. Those ladders were disgusting.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> i was watching this video. I thought it was pretty funny.
> 
> 
> http://www.nba.com/video/channels/playoffs/2012/06/18/20120618_gametime_on_lebron.nba


I see a wheel chair in his future .


----------

